# im desperate



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

what else can i say?

im reaching out... only a miracle can save me now


----------



## Dolphin (Mar 24, 2004)

:hug Very sorry to hear that ...  What's wrong?


----------



## Ramoz (Feb 6, 2006)

I added your invitation on msn messenger. Sorry that I haven't checked it in awhile. I just haven't had an use for it since my only other contact is a friend stuck out-of-country without much net access.

I'll try to remember to keep it on, but I'll be busy this weekend (29th and 30th) so it won't be on much.


----------

